# Reasons to migrate to SA



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Dear All, 

While applying for SA sponsorship they ask the below question:

*
"Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination" *

Can you help me with that? what are the most important things to write about?


----------



## Newuser123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Abood said:


> Dear All,
> 
> While applying for SA sponsorship they ask the below question:
> 
> ...


Buddy don't copy paste. Do some research and put reasons in uar words...This may b critical for invitation.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

